# Meshomasic - Post Ride BBQ - Sat 06/27



## Paul (Jun 8, 2009)

Okay so after talking it over a bit with Jeff and The Evils (and my Wife, of course) I'm trying to set a date for a AZ get-together MTB ride in the Meshomasic State Forest. Since we live about 2 miles away, we can reconveine at Casa de Pablo for some Grillin' and Schmokin' (food, not y'know, try to keep it semi-Family Friendly) and some Drinkin' natch!

We can use the thread to throw ideas, meeting points etc... around. I'll be riding with my girls so we'll be on the "blue" trails. There is a lot of technical stuff to for Pat to bend his rims on and Powhunter to fall down off of. If you're game, chime-in so I can get some tentative head-counts. We were figuring everyone can go-in potluck style, bring something or, worst-case scenario, there's a Shaw's down the road and a packy even closer :idea:

Also, for anyone who wants to bring the spouses and kids, that's cool too, Wife and I will probably set a time to get back to the house so you can either meet-up there or whatever works. 

Meshomasic TR


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

This sounds like a good time.  Count me and the family as a definite maybe.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 9, 2009)

i'd be very interested depending upon work schedules.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> This sounds like a good time.  Count me and the family as a definite maybe.



Just noticed the date, won't be able to make that.  Next time...


----------



## powhunter (Jun 9, 2009)

no can do saturdays....but dont change it too a sunday on my account.  but if you did (being a chef) I could probably get some good "deals" at the restaurant on some fat ribeyes and shrimp...

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 9, 2009)

powhunter said:


> no can do saturdays....but dont change it too a sunday on my account.  but if you did (being a chef) I could probably get some good "deals" at the restaurant on some fat ribeyes and shrimp...
> 
> steveo



every one loves a fatty....  mmmmmm


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll go if Paul goes!


----------



## Paul (Jun 9, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> I'll go if Paul goes!



I'm thinkin' about it....


----------



## Paul (Jun 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Just noticed the date, won't be able to make that.  Next time...





powhunter said:


> no can do saturdays....but dont change it too a sunday on my account.  but if you did (being a chef) I could probably get some good "deals" at the restaurant on some fat ribeyes and shrimp...
> 
> steveo



Maybe this'll be the trial run, and if all goes well, do a Sunday in July. Can't do the 28th as we have to drop the kid off at Resident Camp that day.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2009)

I guess there's a possibility that Carrie and I will be there sans kids, still working out the details.


----------



## Paul (Jun 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I guess there's a possibility that Carrie and I will be there sans kids, still working out the details.



Oh make-up your mind already!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2009)

Paul said:


> Oh make-up your mind already!



Nah.


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2009)

Depending on the timing, this might work for us. The kids are going away overnight, it just depends on how early we can send them on their way.


----------



## Paul (Jun 9, 2009)

severine said:


> Depending on the timing, this might work for us. The kids are going away overnight, it just depends on how early we can send them on their way.



No worries, we'll be there all day. :beer:


----------



## Trev (Jun 10, 2009)

So are you talking about riding early am, or mid-day then more of a romantic _we smell like sweat_ dinner on the Barbi ?

Are strangers welcomed? :-o


----------



## Paul (Jun 10, 2009)

The only down-side to the Mesh is a lack of a single parking area to meet-up. Of course, that's part of the point of the thread. I'll probably be looking for an 8-ish start and probably won't be out much longer than 3 hours depending on the girls. I may let them call-it and head back, and I can stay out longer. Probably be ready for post-riders around 12-ish or so, then fire the grills etc... and just hang.The less actual structure, the better.


The more the merrirer. Figured it'd be a chace to meet-up with new faces as well as familiar ones.


----------



## Paul (Jun 20, 2009)

Bump for stoke


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll bring the Billy Beer!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 20, 2009)

GSS should go.

Paul I think you should offer GSS your hospitality so he'll come up. If not, Doug, you can use our guest room.

Hey, where's idiot...I mean Marc. You coming down for this or is the stick shoved so far up your #%$#$@ you can't travel south for fear it will spontaneously combust?

If that happened, I'd buy the copywright on the nickname _Assplosion_ and share the royalties with you.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> GSS should go.
> 
> Paul I think you should offer GSS your hospitality so he'll come up. If not, Doug, you can use our guest room.
> 
> ...



a little early to be hitting the bottle marge....  ;-)


----------



## Paul (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay, last call. 

If anyone is actually interested, shoot me a PM and I'll get you directions etc... otherwise due to the tepid response, I'm likely bagging the idea. Still planing on riding in the Mesh on Sat, and drinking heavily afterwards so if you want to hang-out, let me know.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2009)

We're not going to be able to make it.  Sounded like a good time too...


----------



## Paul (Jun 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> We're not going to be able to make it.  Sounded like a good time too...



No booze and no woods for you, woulda been torture.


----------



## Paul (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay. Plug has been pulled.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2009)

One of these afternoons I still want to do ride there if you don't mind being the tour guide.


----------



## Paul (Jun 25, 2009)

Let me know, I'm sure we could do a RAW.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 25, 2009)

yeah, i'm totally down for this when i can make it.  I'll be in boston again this weekend but would really like to check this place out and suck down some beers afterwards.


----------

